# Art inspired from Horror? Share yours ..



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

He did a phenomenal job on the portrait. The story sounds amusing; I will have to look that up when I have time.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Garthgoyle .. The story is just a short one they did in AP Lanugage .. You can read it here. 

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/1952

She loves a good creepy story and this one stuck in her head as a neat inspiration for her art. 
She's been pulling inspiration from all over, social issues, working with face structure with different ethnicities, all sorts of stuff .. Just really enjoying portraiture and using different mediums for each one. She'll be doing a double major at Chapel Hill ( just enrolled) next year, art will be one and she's also going for Bio, hopefully leading into their Genetics program. 

Hope more people will join in, I know there was an art thread here last year .. But I couldn't find it. I remember a lot of talented folks sharing their works though!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Very cool, i might make a weeping widow this year.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Nightmarefamily, I hope you share pics of her once she's done! 


If anyone wants to share off topic art, I'd love to see it too. Let me know and I'd be happy to start a post in the off topic section. All three of my kids are artistically inclined, so this is a big part of our household. I would enjoy seeing people's work, I know there's a lot of creative, out of the box thinkers here and loads of talent.


----------



## Skeletons (Apr 15, 2015)

That's a great portrait, It's actually larger than I first thought, I noticed the hands just about visible in the photo, and it looks like it's quite a large piece of card or paper. Thanks for sharing.
If I get around to it, I might post some of my drawings sometime.


----------



## HomeBrew (Mar 19, 2013)

SkeletonCrew that is by far way more elegant than my doodles. Nice work! All I got is stuff like this.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I love your doodles, home brew!

I made this for our living room a couple of weeks ago. It's not really "horrific"by my standards, but for some ...









It's acrylic on canvas, and embroidery.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Art inspired from Horror?

Have you seen my wedding pictures? Just kidding.


----------



## HomeBrew (Mar 19, 2013)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> I love your doodles, home brew!
> 
> I made this for our living room a couple of weeks ago. It's not really "horrific"by my standards, but for some ...
> 
> ...


Looks Great!!!! Very cool piece



scareme said:


> Art inspired from Horror?
> 
> Have you seen my wedding pictures? Just kidding.


I look like I want to run in my wedding pics. Soooo surprised that it ended. NOT!


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's a Jason painting I did last year.


----------

